# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Custom-made tank cabinet at reasonable price and quality - Any such contacts?

## daveteogh

Anybody knows where to order custom-made tank cabinet at reasonable price and quality?

----------


## dcwk

David or Weeyang. Both are reputable.

----------


## daveteogh

> David or Weeyang. Both are reputable.


How to contact them?

----------


## doubleace

For more detail please call 96672353 
Or E-mail to [email protected]
Or visit our show room/Factory at CCK/AMK area



Davidsws (QWS Tank Connection)
Quality Assurance
GUARANTEED Longest warranty in the market for leakage and quality assured
Please sms me at 9-296 6858 Clementi 
Profile of QWS Tank 
http://www.markchoon.com/2006/09/15/...-your-service/

----------


## torque6

You can try Yonghua as well.

NEW link gallery http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh248/YH3340/ or
http://www.arofanatics.com/members/yh3340/

For more detail pls contact HP 81896878.(sg)
+6016-7179825 / +6012-7079825 
YONG HUA (Soon) 
or e-mail 
[email protected]

----------


## alloallo

had a tank done recently by one of those recommended, wasnt impress with the quality in that I found scratches on the tank, didnt kick up a fuss as it was a few days later tht I discover the scratch.

----------


## crusader

i just got my tank from Yonghua and i found a scratch 2 days later. he came back promptly to polish it off.. very good after sales support..

----------


## torque6

good news crusader,
Guess he was busy deliverying yours, he forgot mine  :Laughing: , i have been hounding him for 2 weeks already.

----------


## AquaObsession

Order mine from NA. Acceptable quality for the price!

----------


## ranmasatome

i find that the term resaonable price and quality to be reallllllllly subjective.

----------


## crusader

> good news crusader,
> Guess he was busy deliverying yours, he forgot mine , i have been hounding him for 2 weeks already.


he took 1 week to get my tank done.. n he delivered on the 2nd week as i was busy with work.. i guess yours must be a big tank? mine's a 322 tank.. with kapur wood stand

----------


## BlackShrimp

hi crusader,

how's your tank doing? i am thinking of getting a custom 322 as well. but i haven't decide on which tank maker to go to. does yonghua have a showroom to see his workmanship? 

i agree with ranmasatome, reasonable price and quality is really subjective. i am not a difficult customer but i have an OCD (over compulsive disorder) on the silicon. haha! neat silicon workmanship will do just fine for me.

so guys, is there any showroom for me to view the workmanship of the above mentioned tankmakers before deciding?

thx in advance.

----------


## Crusaders

> i just got my tank from Yonghua and i found a scratch 2 days later. he came back promptly to polish it off.. very good after sales support..


 Ah soon from Yong hua is veri reliable and helpful.... :Well done:

----------


## Crusaders

> hi crusader,
> 
> how's your tank doing? i am thinking of getting a custom 322 as well. but i haven't decide on which tank maker to go to. does yonghua have a showroom to see his workmanship? 
> 
> i agree with ranmasatome, reasonable price and quality is really subjective. i am not a difficult customer but i have an OCD (over compulsive disorder) on the silicon. haha! neat silicon workmanship will do just fine for me.
> 
> so guys, is there any showroom for me to view the workmanship of the above mentioned tankmakers before deciding?
> 
> thx in advance.


 I have 4 tanks made by yonghua on three occasions 1 6x2x2,two 5x2.5x2.5 two tier chengai wood stand in black silicone and 1 5x2.5x2.5 chengai cabine sump tank I am quite fussy buyer all I can say is welldone Yonghua :Well done:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Maybe i can help DIY tank for you? :Grin: 

You just buy the materials such as glass materials and silicon will do, and I teach you to DIY your own tank! :Grin:

----------


## chilla18

Anyone has comments on Weeyang And QWS beside Youn Hua. By the way is it possible to have a 12mm tank without brace(braceless) can the tank take it?

----------


## Neebs

> Anyone has comments on Weeyang And QWS beside Youn Hua. By the way is it possible to have a 12mm tank without brace(braceless) can the tank take it?


what is the tank size you refering?
2ft, I asked before... not a problem.
3ft... yes, possible with 12mm thickness and above.
4ft... not recommended.
5ft and above... definetly NO!!!.

Just my understanding and personal opinions.
 :Laughing:

----------


## SeahSengYong

I would like Yonghua to do a few tanks with partitions and two wooden racks for me, but couldn't reach him at his Singapore number or email.
Anyone know how to get him?

Is there any catalog or website I can view the information?

----------

